# Gaming Tastatur || Mechanisch oder nicht ?



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Gaming Tastatur, da meine Logitech K800 den Geist aufgibt und ich neues Gaming Equipment anschaffe.
Maus habe ich schon, jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Tastatur.

Nur welche, die hier http://www.amazon.de/Qpad-TAS-MK-85-ProGaming-Tastatur-QWERTZ-Layout/dp/B006NXKEZE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357134880&sr=8-1 oder welche?
und mechanisch oder nicht?
Danke im Voraus!!

MFG


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. Januar 2013)

Zuerst einmal:

USB-Ports - ja oder nein?
Soundanschluss - ja oder nein?
Beleuchtung - ja oder nein?
Budget?
Numblock? Benötigt/Egal/Aufgarkeinen Fall

Wenn du keine Anschlüsse und keine Beleuchtung brauchst, dann nimm die QPad Mk-50 (Shop Tastaturen - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear) oder die Filco Majestouch-2!
Solltest du eine Beleuchtung benötigen die von dir genannte QPad MK-80/85, die Logitech G710+, die CM Storm Trigger etc.

Allerdings müsstest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen welche Schalter du bevorzugst?
Hast du jemals eine mechansche Tastatur getestet? 

Aber insgesammt würde ich dir auf jedenfall zu einer mechanischen Tastatur raten, zumindest wenn du "soviel" Geld ausgeben möchtest.
Bei einer Rubberdome würde ich dir zu Microsoft SideWinder X4 raten!


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

Oder einfach die vielen schon vorhandenen Threads zum Thema lesen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Januar 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal:
> USB-Ports - ja oder nein?


Egal


SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Soundanschluss - ja oder nein?


Nein


SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Beleuchtung - ja oder nein?


JA


SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Budget?


100 - 200


SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Numblock? Benötigt/Egal/Aufgarkeinen Fall


Ja


SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Allerdings müsstest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen welche Schalter du bevorzugst?
> Hast du jemals eine mechansche Tastatur getestet?


Ja zum zocken sind ja Mx Red die besten oder?
Ne ich hatte noch nie eine.


Wie ist es mit der g19 von logischeiß?
Das ist ja keine Mechanische oder?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Januar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Oder einfach die vielen schon vorhandenen Threads zum Thema lesen.


 
ich finde die persönliche Beratung und eigenen Threads besser^^


----------



## AeroX (2. Januar 2013)

Villt sollte erst mal probe schreiben irgendwo MM oder Saturn dann kann er ja sehen welche er bevorzugt?

Evtl. hilft dir das auch schon weiter..
[Guide] Mechanische Tastaturen - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ich finde die persönliche Beratung und eigenen Threads besser^^



Ist klar - finde ich auch toll, wenn auf Zuruf alle springen und das Beratungsäffchen machen, ohne das man selbst irgendeine Spur von Eigeninitiative zeigen muss.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Januar 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist klar - finde ich auch toll, wenn auf Zuruf alle springen und das Beratungsäffchen machen, ohne das man selbst irgendeine Spur von Eigeninitiative zeigen muss.



Ne, so ist das nicht gemeint, aber ich will jetzt nicht 50 Tastaturen bei Amazon bestellen und alle durchprobieren. Ich will wissen was zum gamen, geeignet ist und was eurer Meinung nach gut ist.
Ich bin über jede Hilfe, dankbar.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Januar 2013)

So jetzt back to Topic^^


----------



## BigBoymann (2. Januar 2013)

Hi, 

die Logitsch G19 ist sehr gut. Habe sie selber, muss aber dazu sagen, dass es für mich eigentlich keine Gaming Tastatur braucht, da ich nur die 102 Tasten einer normalen benutze. Hab selber schon eine mechanische da gehabt, hat mir persönlich nicht gefallen, die G19 "lag" da besser in der Hand. Was einen an der G19 natürlich reizt ist der verbaute Monitor, in manchen Games tatsächlich sinnvoll in anderen ein nettes Gimmick und in wieder anderen völlig nutzlos. 

Aber sowohl die G510 als auch die G15 sind von der Bedienung her nicht schlechter einzustufen als die G19, die hat halt für 50€ Aufpreis einen Farbmonitor.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. Januar 2013)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Hab selber schon eine mechanische da gehabt, hat mir persönlich nicht gefallen, die G19 "lag" da besser in der Hand.



1. Welche?
2. Seid kann eine Tastatur besser in der Hand liegen? Kannst du das bitte mal genauer erklären!?

Zumal man einen Bildschirm definitiv NICHT benötigt! 

MX-Reds sind halt die Gaming-Marketing Switches. Muss jeder selbst wissen ob die fürs Gamen am besten sind!


----------



## Mimrob10 (2. Januar 2013)

Moin, ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach "der" Tastatur.

Ich habe mir meine erste Mecha-Tasta vor circa einem Jahr geholt. Es war die MK 50 mit MX Reds. Man gewöhnt sich schnell daran das die Schalter keinen Widerstand haben allerdings sind die Reds für meinen Geschmack viel zu leicht zu drücken. Ich habe relativ große Hände und bei mir kam es oft vor das ich 2 Tasten aufeinmal gedrückt habe. Von der Verarbeitung der Tastatur kann ich nur sagen: TOP!

Ich habe mir dann vor 3 Wochen die neue Black Widow Ultimate 2013 geholt, diese hat die MX Blues. Ich kann nur eins dazu sagen: Vergiss es! In meinen Augen viel zu laut.

Ich werd mir jetzt wahrscheinlich die MK 80(weil blauer Beleuchtung > rote Beleuchtung der MK 85) von Qpad mit MX Browns holen. Scheint für mich derzeit die einzig gute Wahl zu sein wenn man so wie du und ich ne Beleuchtung haben will.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Januar 2013)

Mimrob10 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dann vor 3 Wochen die neue Black Widow Ultimate 2013 geholt, diese hat die MX Blues. ... In meinen Augen viel zu laut.


 _*Autsch*_ ! 


Mimrob10 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir jetzt wahrscheinlich die MK 80(weil blauer Beleuchtung >  rote Beleuchtung der MK 85) von Qpad mit MX Browns holen.


Yup, die Cherry *Brown*ie's empfehlen sich für die _meisten_ Mecha-Neueinsteiger, ergo Gummimatten-Entwöhner. 
QPAD's Preis-/Leistungsindex ist m.E. top. Klare Kaufempfehlung der wohl meisten Forums-'Äffchen' hier.


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (5. Januar 2013)

Für mich ist Rubberdome besser zum Gaming geeignet als Mechanische Tastatur mMn.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (5. Januar 2013)

Mechanische Tastaturen sind halt eine Umgewöhnung, hatte hier testweise auch eine für eine Woche. Die ersten Tage waren ehr: Ungewohnt. Nun tippe ich auf einer Rubberdome und kann es kaum abwarten mir in den nächsten Wochen eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen. Die Teile sind nach ein paar Tagen Eingewöhnung echt Klasse!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Januar 2013)

JonnyIbIGooD schrieb:


> Für mich ist Rubberdome besser zum Gaming geeignet als Mechanische Tastatur mMn.


 
Als welche Switches? 

@TE, ich empfehle dir in ein Elektronikfachgeschäft zu gehen und die verschiedenen Switches selbst zu testen. Dann können wir weitermachen.


----------



## Andregee (12. Januar 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> 1. Welche?
> 2. Seid kann eine Tastatur besser in der Hand liegen? Kannst du das bitte mal genauer erklären!?
> 
> Zumal man einen Bildschirm definitiv NICHT benötigt!
> ...


 
Du brauchst den Bildschirm nicht ich unbedingt also ist deine Pauschalaussage so falsch. Ich nutze eine Teamspeak App und kann die ohne das Spiel zu verlassen bedienen ebenso Skype. Ich nutze eine App mit der ich ingame den Lautstärke Mixer bedienen kann zwischen Ts, Spiel internetradio wo ich die Sender über das Display wechseln kann während ich rennsimulationen fahre. Ohne ginge all das garnicht aber was man nicht kennt vermisst man nicht


----------

